

DjangoCon Europe 2012 Videos - juanriaza
http://klewel.com/conferences/djangocon-2012/

======
ezequiel-garzon
A minor digression: the apples/laptops ratio is stunningly high. I had to look
carefully to check that speakers had not just shared the same Mac.

~~~
SeanOC
Yup. At the last two DjangoCons in the US, if you got up on stage you
basically had a sea of glowing Apple logos staring back at you.

~~~
huxley
I found that at previous PyCon US that I attended, Macbooks made up about
75-80% of the laptops. I imagine its pretty similar at Rails conferences.

------
juanriaza
A simple way to download the vids <https://gist.github.com/2929272>

~~~
ojii
We're exploring ways to offer proper downloads.

~~~
gitarr
Bittorrent is probably one of the best methods for this kind of thing.

------
tocomment
Is anyone going to the DC DjangoCon in September (I think)?

I'm excited to attend my first one.

------
gumuz
Any of the videos you guys recommend?

